

Shareholders sue Steve Jobs’ estate, Apple board members over wage fixing cartel - edwardballard
http://pando.com/2014/08/23/shareholders-sue-steve-jobs-estate-apple-board-members-over-wage-fixing-cartel/

======
howardlet03
Its look like apple wage will drop down or up? anyway, steve jobs did
successful job over the years.

